# اللي مستغني عن نظره يدخل



## marmora jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

*حد يطلعلي حرف ح من وسط حرف خ*

*يلا عايزه اشوف الشاطر بقي *
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ

*:t11::12F616~137::12BF86~159:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *حد يطلعلي حرف ح من وسط حرف خ*
> 
> *يلا عايزه اشوف الشاطر بقي *
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> ...


*
انا مش مستغنية عن نظرى طبعا
لانه مش ناقص هههههههههههههه
بس قلت اجرب
واتحولت لغاية لما جبته
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> _*انا مش مستغنية عن نظرى طبعا*_
> _*لانه مش ناقص هههههههههههههه*_
> _*بس قلت اجرب*_
> _*واتحولت لغاية لما جبته*_
> ...


 

*معلش يا قمر تعيشي وتاخدي غيرها*

*وسلامتك من الحول*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الحمدلله ضمنت انى اروح عند دكتور عيون*
*ههههههههههه*
*ميرررررررررررسى يا مرمورة*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ *ح* خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ 
خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ


----------



## +pepo+ (30 يوليو 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *حد يطلعلي حرف ح من وسط حرف خ*
> 
> *يلا عايزه اشوف الشاطر بقي *
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> ...


 
انا بقا مستغنى عن نظرى علشان عايز اركب نطاره هههههههههههههه:12bf86~159:​


----------



## tena_tntn (30 يوليو 2009)

جبتها وحلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الحمدلله ضمنت انى اروح عند دكتور عيون*
> *ههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههه

طب ابقي قوليلي علي اسم الدكتور وعنوانه علشان اللي هتدفعيه نقسمه بالنص

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

m1ged قال:


> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ *ح* خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ


 

ميرسي لمرورك كتير

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> انا بقا مستغنى عن نظرى علشان عايز اركب نطاره هههههههههههههه:12bf86~159:​


 

طب اعملي واحده معاك الله يباركلك

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

 ميرسي لمرورك بيبو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> جبتها وحلوة قوى
> شكرا


 

شاطورة يا تينا انتي

 ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## ana-semon (30 يوليو 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *حد يطلعلي حرف ح من وسط حرف خ*
> 
> *يلا عايزه اشوف الشاطر بقي *
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> ...



الحقيقة انا اتحولت و عيني وجعتني


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> الحقيقة انا اتحولت و عيني وجعتني


 

سلامة عينيك يا انا سيمون

ميرسي لمرورك كتير

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

شي بيدوخ يا مرمورة

مشكوووووورة


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شي بيدوخ يا مرمورة
> 
> مشكوووووورة


 

*معلش يا كليمو وسلامتك يا فندم*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## ICE IDG (2 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههه
انا بصراحة معرفتوش
باين نظرى على قدى اوى 
شكراااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> هههههههه
> انا بصراحة معرفتوش
> باين نظرى على قدى اوى
> شكراااااا


 

*وهو ده كان هدفنا من اللعبه ان كل واحد فينا يعرف حالة نظره ايه بالظبط*

*وبرده كان هدفنا اننا ننفع دكاترة العيون*

*وشكرا*

*ميرسي لمرورك كتير*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 أغسطس 2009)

بجد انا طلعته علي طول وحظي اني خدتهم من تحت لفوق


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ
> خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ


​


> ​



​فكرتها حلوه 

ميرررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 أغسطس 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بجد انا طلعته علي طول وحظي اني خدتهم من تحت لفوق


 

*خلاص المره اللي جايه هحطه في النص*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فكرتها حلوه ​
> ميرررسى ليكى ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

_لو سمحت احجزولي معاكم عند الدكتور
ههههههههه

_​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

شكرا مرمورا

عرفت اطلعه​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _لو سمحت احجزولي معاكم عند الدكتور_
> 
> _ههههههههه_​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هات تمن الكشف بقي
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك كيرلس
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## semosemo (21 فبراير 2010)

*ساهل اوى السطر السابع منور*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> شكرا مرمورا​
> 
> عرفت اطلعه​


 

شاطورة يا بت انتي
بس طمنيني ايه اخبار نظرك ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

semosemo قال:


> *ساهل اوى السطر السابع منور*


 

طب خاف علي نفسك من الحسد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 أبريل 2010)

*ح

**خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ  خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ  خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ

سادس احده
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أبريل 2010)

_بعد عذاب

مرير


وحسبه 


طويله



لقيت

3 ح

فى السطر12 وال17 وال18

_​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> *ح*
> 
> *خ خ خ خ خ ح خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ*
> 
> *سادس احده*


 

ميرسي لمرورك سامح
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _بعد عذاب_​
> 
> 
> _مرير_​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك هيرو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*وانا جبببببببببته*
*ميرسي مرمورة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وانا جبببببببببته*
> 
> *ميرسي مرمورة*​




شاطورة انتي يا قمر
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## dodo jojo (22 يونيو 2010)

نفسى اجرب النظاره......فشفتها 10 مرات.....ههههههههههههه.....انا لقيتها زى ما كلهم لقوها....ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.....ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*هيييييييييييه شفته ومن غير نظارة كمان هههههه
ميرسى ياقمر*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> نفسى اجرب النظاره......فشفتها 10 مرات.....ههههههههههههه.....انا لقيتها زى ما كلهم لقوها....ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.....ربنا يباركك


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب اوعي تخلي في نفسك اي حاجة
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هيييييييييييه شفته ومن غير نظارة كمان هههههه*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ياقمر*​


 

هيييييييييييييه شاطرة
بخري نفسك بقي علشان اكيد هتتحسدي
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------

